# Engine pings with octane booster



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

I have what sounds like pinging (detonation) on my 06 Goat. I have been using premium 91 octane (what's available here in Washington) and I noticed the pinging. On the last fill up I added a bottle of Lucas Octane Booster to see if would alleviate the pinging. It helped some but, you can still hear it if you get on the gas, even slightly on a high gear. Is this normal for the LS2? I would think not. Any recommendations? BTW, my car has 14,500 miles. Thanks.:cheers


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

It still pings on 91 octane with octane booster? Someone must have messed with your computer program. Do you know if the previous owner did or had some 'tuning' done?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

A few things: Is it louder with the windows up or down? If its louder with the windows up, it might be a component in the console or dash that is rattling - mine does that, and I thought it was knocking at first.

Also, see if you can get 93, 91 is practically mid-grade. I don't know how they get away with passing that junk off as "premium."


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The place you got gas: Have they accidentally been putting the wrong octane gas in their holding tank? Bad gas, like water in it? An improper tune?

Take your car to a Pontiac dealer and have them check for proper settings.
Anyone mess with the timing?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

RicanGoat said:


> I have what sounds like pinging (detonation) on my 06 Goat. I have been using premium 91 octane (what's available here in Washington) and I noticed the pinging. On the last fill up I added a bottle of Lucas Octane Booster to see if would alleviate the pinging. It helped some but, you can still hear it if you get on the gas, even slightly on a high gear. Is this normal for the LS2? I would think not. Any recommendations? BTW, my car has 14,500 miles. Thanks.:cheers


 Octane booster will help but it takes a while. You might have to use up around 1/4 tank of fuel before it starts to work. Look for a Sunoco Station. They do have them in Washington and they offer grades higher then 91 Octane


----------



## chillnlikavilln (Aug 23, 2009)

this may sound strange but my wife makes gasoline so its a reliable source. during summer months and times of the year when driving is high refinerys lean back and have more impuritys in the gasoline so that they can produce more fuels . so your gas may be high in sulpher and high output engines dont like that at all


----------



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't know if he had any previous tuning done. I did find it kind of strange. I have tried 3 different gas stations, Lucas octane booster and some cheaper version and I still get detonation. It is louder with the windows open...I know detonation when I hear it. I just wanted to get your feedback to see whether I take it to the dealership or not. It still has about a month left in the warranty. Is there a way to find out if someone has messed with the computer? Thanks.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

How long have you had the car? Sounds like bad gas though. Run it out and fill up at a different place. That happeneds to me once a year I get a bad tank.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> How long have you had the car? Sounds like bad gas though. Run it out and fill up at a different place. That happeneds to me once a year I get a bad tank.


That's what I was thinking at first until I read this response:


RicanGoat said:


> I have tried 3 different gas stations,.........


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

HP11 said:


> That's what I was thinking at first until I read this response:


Thats true. Would pulling the battery fora minute and letter the maps reset possibly fix?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Not sure, I'm still learning about these cars. On other vehicles I've worked with you'd actually have to reprogram the maps.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

HP11 said:


> Not sure, I'm still learning about these cars. On other vehicles I've worked with you'd actually have to reprogram the maps.


That is correct. But to a point, the PCM can learn and adapt in a limited sort.


----------



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

I've had the car for 3 weeks. The first time I noticed it I figured, well it's just bad or old gas. So I filled up and still the same, I switched gas stations and stilll the same. I added Lucas octane booster and figured it would definitely not detonate; well it did. I went to the dealership today because there's a couple of weeks left on the bumper-to-bumper. They asked me if there was a check engine light on to which I answered no. They stated that they have to connect it to the scanner; an automatic $103. He told me that if it is gas related the price of the scanner is on me and if it is something wrong with the engine that then the warranty covers it. I have an appointment for tomorrow to get it checked out. It is most noticeable the few times that annoying skipshift feature has shown its head. As I get in the gas on 4th from 1st I have to back off on the throttle so that it doesn't ping as much. Thanks for the feedback, I'll keep you posted and what the dealership says.

:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

RicanGoat said:


> I've had the car for 3 weeks. The first time I noticed it I figured, well it's just bad or old gas. So I filled up and still the same, I switched gas stations and stilll the same. I added Lucas octane booster and figured it would definitely not detonate; well it did. I went to the dealership today because there's a couple of weeks left on the bumper-to-bumper. They asked me if there was a check engine light on to which I answered no. They stated that they have to connect it to the scanner; *an automatic $103. * He told me that if it is gas related the price of the scanner is on me and if it is something wrong with the engine that then the warranty covers it. I have an appointment for tomorrow to get it checked out. It is most noticeable the few times that annoying skipshift feature has shown its head. As I get in the gas on 4th from 1st I have to back off on the throttle so that it doesn't ping as much. Thanks for the feedback, I'll keep you posted and what the dealership says.
> 
> :cheers


That charge is BOGUS. NO reason to charge you for this service. The car is in warranty and you have a legitimate warranty claim as the car is not supposed to ping when using the appropriate fuel. The dealer should be back charging GM not charging the customer with a warranty concern. Get vocal over this. Now, if they find the car was tuned or settings altered then they can void that warranty. You have no way of knowing this at this point. 

Shift 1-3-5-6 his will aid you in reducing the pinging.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> That charge is BOGUS.


:agree

Don't ever let anyone charge you for a diagnostic, most especially since Autozone and Advance Auto Parts will let you borrow a code reader to check codes for absolutely free. I'm pretty sure they have the ones that also read live data.


----------



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

Today I took my car to one of the local Pontiac and everything else GM dealership in Tacoma to get this pinging checked. I was told that the pinging was normal and that I was basically driving my car the wrong way; letting the engine bog down (which I don't do). Was told by the service rep that everything checked out fine and that it was normal for the engine to ping if I got on it hard on a high gear. I'm thinking about taking the car to a second dealership for a second opinion. At least, now I know that there's no B/S cheap tune or chip on the car. What do you guys think/suggest?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Putting big loads on it under 1700k or so probably will, like wot in 6th.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

RicanGoat said:


> Today I took my car to one of the local Pontiac and everything else GM dealership in Tacoma to get this pinging checked. I was told that the pinging was normal and that I was basically driving my car the wrong way; letting the engine bog down (which I don't do). Was told by the service rep that everything checked out fine and that it was normal for the engine to ping if I got on it hard on a high gear. I'm thinking about taking the car to a second dealership for a second opinion. At least, now I know that there's no B/S cheap tune or chip on the car. What do you guys think/suggest?


Yes. your motor will ping if you let it bog down but seeing that you are not doing that and it still pings after trying different gas types and boosters, I say a tune is in order. Your motor SHOULD NOT ping . 

When you get hard on the gas in higher gears like 5th & 6th. What kind of RPMs are you spinning when you jump on it. Your two top gears are kind of tall and if you jump on it full throttle while only turning 1500 - 2200 RPMs, your motor won't like it. You should drop down a gear or so and get those RPMs up before hitting the gas hard in 5th or 6th

John


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the only time "skip shift" comes into play is below 20 mph and less than 15% throttle. i didn't even know i had it for months after getting my car.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> the only time "skip shift" comes into play is below 20 mph and less than 15% throttle. i didn't even know i had it for months after getting my car.


I have a A/4 but have heard several people talk about the Skip Shift, was not sure exactly how it worked.

John


----------

